# Doubt of breed



## Eydreyz (Aug 2, 2020)

I want to get this Five months old German Shepherd but I am thinking he is not full bread. The ears are not up and he has the looks of a little mix of Caucasian blood in the gene. Please help me review


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It could be purebred. Sometimes the ears just don't come up, even in dogs that are pedigreed.
If you have doubts, give it a miss.

The only sure way to know is genetic testing. Even if both parents have papers, it's possible for a litter to have more than one father, if the female isn't kept carefully secured during her heat.


----------



## Eydreyz (Aug 2, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> It could be purebred. Sometimes the ears just don't come up, even in dogs that are pedigreed.
> If you have doubts, give it a miss.
> 
> The only sure way to know is genetic testing. Even if both parents have papers, it's possible for a litter to have more than one father, if the female isn't kept carefully secured during her heat.


So does the dog looks like a normal GSD or a mix


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks purebred to me. Cute dog. Is Caucasian a different type of dog or a type of shepherd?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

looks purebred, which doesn’t necessarily mean _well_ bred


----------



## Eydreyz (Aug 2, 2020)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Looks purebred to me. Cute dog. Is Caucasian a different type of dog or a type of shepherd?


Caucasians are different type of shepherds. What can you say about the ear, it’s not standing at 5months


----------



## Eydreyz (Aug 2, 2020)

Fodder said:


> looks purebred, which doesn’t necessarily mean _well_ bred


Please can you explain more🙏, I’m just concerned and the ears are not standing


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if you want to ensure you get a well bred dog, you get one from a reputable breeder...and that eliminates such questions and concerns. if you get a dog from an unreliable source... then you have to be prepared for the possibility of a mix. same with the ears, to an extent. generally if the ears have gone up before, they’ll go up again.. after teething is done (5-6months). keeping in mind that it can take long coats a longer time. i suspect it’s because of the additional hair weight. that said.. if standing ears are important to you, you may want to consider an older dog with erect ears, or a pup whose parents you’ve seen and that you can monitor the various ear stages.

in summary, the pup looks purebred and his ears will likely stand but i don’t have anymore information than you do.

perhaps reading through this section will give you peace of mind: Ears Up??????


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like a German shepherd and a sweet one needing a good home. Some vets tape ears if there are not standing in a few weeks.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Looks purebred to me. Cute dog. Is Caucasian a different type of dog or a type of shepherd?








caucasian shepherd dog - Bing


Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




www.bing.com





I believe the OP is in Nigeria?
The breed is apparently quite popular there. 
If that pup is a purebred it is not well bred, in spite of being cute as heck. OP if you have doubts look elsewhere


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry, it does not look purebred to me. Just something about the pics, just my opinion


----------



## Eydreyz (Aug 2, 2020)

Fodder said:


> if you want to ensure you get a well bred dog, you get one from a reputable breeder...and that eliminates such questions and concerns. if you get a dog from an unreliable source... then you have to be prepared for the possibility of a mix. same with the ears, to an extent. generally if the ears have gone up before, they’ll go up again.. after teething is done (5-6months). keeping in mind that it can take long coats a longer time. i suspect it’s because of the additional hair weight. that said.. if standing ears are important to you, you may want to consider an older dog with erect ears, or a pup whose parents you’ve seen and that you can monitor the various ear stages.
> 
> in summary, the pup looks purebred and his ears will likely stand but i don’t have anymore information than you do.
> 
> perhaps reading through this section will give you peace of mind: Ears Up??????


Yes sir, you’re a mentor!!! I appreciate you!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

OMG. Sweet pup; granted. 

Pure bred? Uhm. No. Other than coloring, I see little GSD.

Regardless, best of luck with him.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Doesn’t look purebred to me either. H’s very fluffy, which obviously could just be a coated shepherd, or another breed mixed in. To me the face shape looks all off too. He reminds of a LGD or a northern breed mix.


----------



## Eydreyz (Aug 2, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Sorry, it does not look purebred to me. Just something about the pics, just my opinion


Please give me reasons and what you’ve seen please


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The shape of the ears is wrong. Those ears are not going to come up - they are too large. The nose also doesn't have enough stop, and the head isn't quite the right shape in profile.

It should look more like this:


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Ears, shape of head, overall proportions. No one knows for sure without a DNA test but let's just say that I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's a mixed breed. It's not going to be a large dog if that matters. 

I bet it's smart and can be a great dog though


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you like the dog? Can you accept the fact if he isn't or might not be a purebred? Then go for it. He doesn't look heavy boned enough for Caucasian Shepherd mix in my opinion. But if you really, really want a purebred German Shepherd, you may be happier with a dog from a breeder you can trust and whose parents you have seen.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Lots of good opinions but let me mention something I've seen in my horse world. Registered, purebred horses, exported to continents like Africa and Australia, after years of breeding on that continent seem to take on differences
that are readily apparent to US breeders. There's just some things very different in appearance. I wonder if that's the case with this dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Lots of good opinions but let me mention something I've seen in my horse world. Registered, purebred horses, exported to continents like Africa and Australia, after years of breeding on that continent seem to take on differences
> that are readily apparent to US breeders. There's just some things very different in appearance. I wonder if that's the case with this dog.


True. They breed what sells.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> True. They breed what sells.


Yes and they get farther and father away from the breed standard.
what we would have culled or taken out of the breeding population here in the states is allowed to replicate due to the small numbers of breeding stock over there. In other words, they use what they have as breeders. Less of a selection,
and after years of this, you may get a very different type animal.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> True. They breed what sells.


As they do in North America which is why you now have so many larger GSD than breed standard. And not just from BYB


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Eydreyz said:


> I want to get this Five months old German Shepherd but I am thinking he is not full bread. The ears are not up and he has the looks of a little mix of Caucasian blood in the gene. Please help me review


Looks like a long coat GSD to me

Beautiful dog btw. The cartilage of ears strengthen around 5 to 6 months and may stand. There are many great looking German Shepherd dogs whose ears never stand but nonetheless are fantastic looking. Temperment is the most important thing and understanding traits of this breed. If you felt a good connection and like this dog then don't worry about whether its a mixed breed. Looks like a GSD to me! I've owned 3. Also look at Black Paws Farm in New Hampshire, breeder of great GSD's Long coats, short coats etc. will give you an idea of different looking German shepherds. Good luck!


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Eydreyz said:


> I want to get this Five months old German Shepherd but I am thinking he is not full bread. The ears are not up and he has the looks of a little mix of Caucasian blood in the gene. Please help me review


That pup will never look like a GSD to me but do you want a companion or a show dog. If you want a companion, it might be a perfect fit. If you want a show dog or one to breed, it would be a horrible choice. Just an honest answer. (edit with a caveat - I have never been a fan of coated GSDs but a lot of people love them. So I am biased because of the coat and the narrow chest)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It would not surprise me if that pup DNA'd as purebred. I think the one ear will come up but I think the other will struggle without your help. There are a lot of coated GSDs with varying coat lengths, densities, lie, etc. It is not unusual at all for a GSD to have a narrow chest or to be finer boned. This pup has an attractive face.


----------



## daven (Dec 26, 2018)

If you want a pure bred GSD you have to do your homework to find a reputable breeder and expect it to be somewhat expensive.
i had always had a rescue mixed bred Shepherd of some kind growing up with a long gap after i started my career. Upon retirement i promised to get a pure bred
GSD, Doberman, or Boxer. After a lot of research i went with the GSD. Have not been disappointed as we now have two from the same great breeder.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

What is important is your relationship with the dog, now what he looks like. He's a cutie and would probably love to have a loving home and a person to call his own. We had one of those floppy eared German Shepherds and he was a wonderful dog.


----------

